# sunday 9/7 nip-spur-elbow cont...



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Headed out sun morning about 5am with sail7seas in pursuit for blue water. Trolled for several hours no luck one knock down looked like a small dorado. Started heading to the yellow gravel for some bottom bumping when we noticed a nice patch of grass. Pulled up to the grass to see what was lerking beneath it all the sudden a 50lb wahoo comes swimming by the bow of the boat. Then it was on! A race to see who was going to get the first bait in the water. Well to cut the story short my buddy (sail7seas) catches the wahoo 30lbs , I catch 2 trip-tails about 3-5lbs. Finally make it to the yellow gravel to catch a few b-liners and a 7ft lemon shark.. I think its a lemon? Sum it all up best water I have seen all year, just not alot of action...


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

nice 'hoo ! 

and that looks like a bull shark - thick body and big pecs


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

looks like a dusky too me but im no expert


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a bull shark to me. (?)(Check outthe newshark HMS placard - I printed mineto keep on the boat  )

Nice pics and report!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea looks like bull to me too. Had one circling me several weeks ago.


----------

